# Side dishes



## Home chef (Sep 28, 2005)

How about a space for side dishes. There are TONS of main dishes but it's hard to sift through to find that perfect green bean casserole or whatever.


----------



## MJ (Sep 28, 2005)

Side Dishes


Its a sub for the vegetables forum.


----------



## mish (Oct 1, 2005)

I call them accessories.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2005)

We have changed things a bit - no one was posting in the designated side dish sub forum so side dishes can now be posted in the vegetable forum as most of us were doing anyway.  It's a fine line between side dish and vegetable most times.


----------

